# Sick Lincoln stick welder



## joesmith (Mar 19, 2012)

I just bought the entire shop of an elderly friend who was given a couple of months to live.  Included was a 225 Amp Lincoln stick welder which was supposed to be ok.  I already had 3 stick welders that hadn't been used in several yrs.  I decided to sell the Lincoln and the first guy wanted to try it out.  We plugged it in.  The fan was making noise and when the first arc was struck 5 seconds and then nothing.  The fan quit too.  We verified that the unit had power in with a meter and put it away as I had a lot of machines to move.  Now it's time to check the Lincoln out.  Any tips or experiences?  Joe


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 19, 2012)

If it's a buzzbox AC only welder, I'd start with the switch, and I'd ohm out the primary winding. Unplugged and power off, of course. I've seen some newer aluminum winding transformer type welders go open at a crimped on lug. Could also happen to copper, but much more of a problem with Al windings.


----------



## joesmith (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, It's an older welder.  I'm hoping when I crack it open  find copper.   I'm hoping it's something simple.  Joe


----------



## irishwoodsman (Mar 20, 2012)

i would check the switch, the 225 was one of the best welders ever made, mine is over 50 yrs old and still burning rods like a new one:biggrin:mac


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 21, 2012)

I  replaced a power cord on one that was doing the same thing?????????????????


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 21, 2012)

I almost afraid to post for fear of putting a jinx on my Lincoln welder. It's been in the family since the early 70's and still doing a fantastic job. I hope it is a simple fix to the problem!


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 21, 2012)

joesmith said:


> I'm hoping when I crack it open  find copper.



I would be hoping to find gold:biggrin:

Cheers Phil


----------



## joesmith (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  It will be a few days before I crack the welder open and start using the meter.  Will report what I find.  The welder arced for about 3 seconds before it went dead.  The fan was running but a bearing was protesting.  

Joe


----------

